# To cute not to share



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

This is Waffle (our cat) watching our Bearded Dragon the day we brought him home.


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

This one is 3 months later, she still can't get enough of him. lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Aww! Cat TV is so fun! <3


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL that's hilarious!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

So cute!


----------

